# Rare cats?



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

As some of you know im researching breeds as im looking at breeding in the next few years, I found a few breeds I am interested in and suit me and my family life quite well BUT the problem im coming across is no-one seems to have a decent site or club that i can find some proper info on.
Oh n also what is a lynx desert cat? I found a site n they just look like large moggies and dont even seem to be a registered breed anyone any idea's?
Oh the breeds im interested in at the min is tonkinese (sp) and burmilla, these might change but i am trying to research everything as much as poss  x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Jem-sorry i can't tell you any links to these breed sites but am sure someone will,Burmese-have a look at Saffrons posts theirs a link to her site at the bottom Purrfactor-also am sure she will be able to help you out-happy choosing


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Hi Jem-sorry i can't tell you any links to these breed sites but am sure someone will,Burmese-have a look at Saffrons posts theirs a link to her site at the bottom Purrfactor-also am sure she will be able to help you out-happy choosing


Cheers hun


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

hey I dont know much about the Desert Lynx cats, they look quite similar to the Bengals dont they? Only more chunky..

Tonkinese are nice.. they're siamese x burmese arnt they originally? will be very people orientated cats 

My favourite ones out of the ones you've mentioned are te Burmilla, lovely cats


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Different Cat Breeds

some good info on here


----------



## FluffyB (Jul 29, 2008)

just been hunting on the desert lynx as they sounded interesting, bit of info here
Other Breeds of Cat might be someone worth contacting if you want to get further into them


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I am so bad at researching  I spent all day hunting and didn't find any links like these to thanks a lot guys  x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I have a Tonkinese and am getting my first breeding queen at the end of this month so will be starting to breed next year when she is old enough.

They are a wonderful breed, very friendly, affectionate and loving

Toby my Tonk boy - neutered.









Rosie - my breeding girl aged 7 weeks


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Toby is just gorgeous as is Rosie-great names btw


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

How did u go about finding your cats hun?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi hun

I have a section on my site about burmese & siamese cats - any questions just ask

Purrfactor - Breed Profiles


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi hun
> 
> I have a section on my site about burmese & siamese cats - any questions just ask
> 
> Purrfactor - Breed Profiles


Cheers hun, so with the tonkinese does it have traits from both breeds of cats? x


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I know tonks are half burmese - but unsure what the other half is hun?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I know tonks are half burmese - but unsure what the other half is hun?


From what i have found they are from burmese and siamese cats xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

True Jem-but are now a breed in their own right


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

they are originally siamese x burmese


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> True Jem-but are now a breed in their own right


Yeah i've found that on wikipedia is it a recognised breed do you know? See I really want a breed thats not been overly bred and is not rare but its not something you see every day. But then saying that it's going to have to be a recognised breed for obvious reasons  x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

The Tonkinese originated from a cross of burmese and siamese.
They are now a recognised breed in their own right. To say they are half burmese or half siamese infers they are not a pure bred pedigree which they are.
Early generation Tonkinese are not eligable to be shown but if you have one from 3rd generation and above they you may show.

My boy Toby is only a 2nd generation as his mother was a first generation, her parents were a siamese and a burmese.
Alot of research needs to be done to get the right cat bred for the right results so you would really need to read up the particular breed which interests you.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

sorry was typing whislt all the other replys came in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> The Tonkinese originated from a cross of burmese and siamese.
> They are now a recognised breed in their own right. To say they are half burmese or half siamese infers they are not a pure bred pedigree which they are.
> Early generation Tonkinese are not eligable to be shown but if you have one from 3rd generation and above they you may show.
> 
> ...


Thanks huni  What made you go for tonkinese and did u find any particular websites or breeders helpful? x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The place for Burmillas and all the related breeds (there is a breed group) is
The Asian Group Cat Society (UK) - GCCF Affiliated Club catering for the Asian breed group.

This is my breed so any questions just ask 

Liz


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

The Burmilla's are gorgeous, I always go take a look at the Asians when I am at a show, they are not over bred.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I do seem to be swaying more towards the burmilla's if im honest but then i look at a tonk n think aawww


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe you should go to some cat shows and see different breeds and talk to breeders and find a breed you are really passionate about before making a decision? Much easier I think if you have interacted with the different cats to look into where to go next


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

earlybird said:


> Maybe you should go to some cat shows and see different breeds and talk to breeders and find a breed you are really passionate about before making a decision? Much easier I think if you have interacted with the different cats to look into where to go next


Well i've got a dog show at the end of august then after that im going to look at some cat show's I think it helps because im not in a rush to do this i can just enjoy the cats and the shows then make a decision  x


----------



## Tigerfeet (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Jem,

If you are still interested in looking at other breeds then I recommend the Snowshoe. Details can be found here: Snowshoe Cat Society The Offical Home Of The SCS. Snowshoes are recognised at Championship status with FIFE and TICA and are currently working towards Provisional with the GCCF.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

There are not many Snowshoes about, if you look on our Cat show results website, there are photo's of some at one of the shows.
They have very pretty markings and come in several colours.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Tigerfeet said:


> Hi there Jem,
> 
> If you are still interested in looking at other breeds then I recommend the Snowshoe. Details can be found here: Snowshoe Cat Society The Offical Home Of The SCS. Snowshoes are recognised at Championship status with FIFE and TICA and are currently working towards Provisional with the GCCF.


They are just gorgeous and there is a breeder near me aswell so i might see if i can go and have a look at them  x


----------



## Tigerfeet (Aug 7, 2008)

Jem,

How are you getting on with the search? Found any other breeds you like? I've thought of another one...new to the UK - Australian Mists.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Tigerfeet said:


> Jem,
> 
> How are you getting on with the search? Found any other breeds you like? I've thought of another one...new to the UK - Australian Mists.


AAAAWWWW how gorgeous are they, god so many options 
I am really taken with the snowshoe's, norweigen's, burmilla's and i'll look into the mists later 
With breeds new to the uk though are there any problems trying to find decent breeders?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> AAAAWWWW how gorgeous are they, god so many options
> I am really taken with the snowshoe's, norweigen's, burmilla's and i'll look into the mists later
> With breeds new to the uk though are there any problems trying to find decent breeders?


One thing you might think about is whether you are looking for just pets or to breed or to show. I'm sure you've said so please excuse me for forgetting!

If it's show then the breed recognition is going to be an issue. It's really good fun, in my experience, to be in early on a breed, before it has full recognition, so that you can help with breed progress. I was just able to do this with the Burmillas but wish I had been in earlier. But go in too early and you run the risk of getting a breed that is never going to be recognised. There are several Burmilla breeders who like the idea of the Australian Mist for example but we can't see the GCCF ever recognising it because it is too much like a Burmilla. Other bodies may be different, I wouldn't know.

I don't see why finding good breeders should be an issue. If anything I'd say you are most likely to find the bad breeders with the most popular and / or most oversubscribed breeds. At the moment I'd say that is British and Bengals.

Liz


----------

